# Recommend a pdr company?



## Lilchrissyy (Apr 4, 2016)

Hey there I have a very very shallow dent in the bonnet of my car and I need a recommendation for a paintless dent removal company. Am based in the preston area (pr4). I would like a highly recommended company preferably one that someone has used on here so I know there work is good. Only reason I ask this, is I last used one company (i wont name and shame), but dropped car off to them, picked it up in afternoon to find a fair few miles on it lost fuel and the car was in sport mode. Safe to say they had been joy riding my pride and joy. I am willing to travel as far as manchester, good reason to take missus shopping .


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

http://dent-specialists.co.uk/mobile.html

I've used him a few years ago.
Doe alot of work with alot of experience under his belt.
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=344043&highlight=Dent


----------



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

https://www.car-dent-repairs.co.uk/ give gary a call at dents-b-gone he will sort you out, very nice guy your car will be safe in his hands.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Lilchrissyy said:


> Hey there I have a very very shallow dent in the bonnet of my car and I need a recommendation for a paintless dent removal company. Am based in the preston area (pr4). I would like a highly recommended company preferably one that someone has used on here so I know there work is good. Only reason I ask this, is I last used one company (i wont name and shame), but dropped car off to them, picked it up in afternoon to find a fair few miles on it lost fuel and the car was in sport mode. Safe to say they had been joy riding my pride and joy. I am willing to travel as far as manchester, good reason to take missus shopping .


Why won't you name and shame? Sounds like exactly the kind of behaviour that deserves naming and shaming! I wouldn't want to leave my car with a firm like that.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

